# Cheltenham - Friday



## KautoStar1 (14 March 2016)

Get set go....


----------



## Wimbles (18 March 2016)

Would really, really love to see Cue Card romp home


----------



## Mariposa (18 March 2016)

It's all about Cue Card for me. I am dreading the race so much!


----------



## Madam Min (18 March 2016)

Mariposa said:



			It's all about Cue Card for me. I am dreading the race so much!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Alec Swan (18 March 2016)

Mariposa said:



			It's all about Cue Card for me. I am dreading the race so much!
		
Click to expand...

And another here!  Was there ever a family team to match the Tizzards?  The £million bonus?  No one could deny that they're deserving.  

Cheltenham at its best,  I'd say!  Next week will be a trifle 'flat' I suspect.

Alec.


----------



## Daffodil (18 March 2016)

And me.   Haven't felt quite so sick since the Kauto era.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 March 2016)

Where is Paul Niccols on the success board,  or have I missed something?  

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (18 March 2016)

I just watched the ML, and felt my age, I bawled like a baby at Best Mate! 
Going out to the local for lunch, but the landlord is a betting man and we have the table in front of the tv. I have to be home by 3.30 as I can't watch Cue Card in public as WHEN he wins I will be doing a Sprinter all over again.


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 March 2016)

Working from home today so I can watch  Come on CC until he won the bumper at 40/1 (and paid for my day at Cheltenham ) you wouldn't have looked twice at him but he's been class since then.


----------



## Clodagh (18 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Where is Paul Niccols on the success board,  or have I missed something?  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


He only won the Fred Winter so far, didn't he, but I think he may well do OK in the Triumph, he has some nice juveniles. I support anyone not Irish in any races, but of course it was only 3 or 4 years ago that Nicky Henderson won 7 so supremacy comes and goes.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 March 2016)

If Cue Card wins I shall be in tears,  just as I shall if he loses.

Who would my money be on,  in reality?  Don Cossack.

Alec.

(I'm almost dreading this!).


----------



## Clodagh (18 March 2016)

Don Cosack is the most gorgeous horse in the race, that is for sure!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2016)

The only thing with Don Cossack is that Elliot wanted Davy Russell on him and not Cooper. But we shall see. 

I shall be happy when my £1million accumulator comes in followed up by my horse winning lol! If only dreams were a reality!


----------



## Clodagh (18 March 2016)

I will be looking out for your boy today, EKW.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 March 2016)

OMG, so so chuffed for Dan and Harry.  (Just wish I hadn't gone shopping or I'd have had some money on too!)


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 March 2016)

Thought Nick was going to breakdown  brilliant results for 2 really close teams so far


----------



## Alec Swan (18 March 2016)

I fear that RW's mount Long Dog is badly broken.  On the flat too.  I do hope that I'm wrong.

Alec.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I fear that RW's mount Long Dog is badly broken.  On the flat too.  I do hope that I'm wrong.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Leg flapping in the wind sadly.  The meeting is not doing well for losses this year.


----------



## KautoStar1 (18 March 2016)

Broken leg Alec. Very sad losses this year. Odd how some years it's incident free & then another year we have a lot. One is too many really but I think we accept this as part of the sport. But I think it's 7 already.  Takes the shine off the day.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 March 2016)

But to Ruby Walsh's credit,  he stayed and stood at the fence,  the saddle on his arm,  attempting to steer the field around the stricken horse.

All credit to Walsh,  the temptation must have been there to keep out of the way,  and consider his own safety.  He didn't.

Alec.


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 March 2016)

Is there a problem where it happened?  Looked like Ruby was trying to get them to avoid something next time around???


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			But to Ruby Walsh's credit,  he stayed and stood at the fence,  the saddle on his arm,  attempting to steer the field around the stricken horse.

All credit to Walsh,  the temptation must have been there to keep out of the way,  and consider his own safety.  He didn't.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

No screens up though and flag man to the left - thought the horse was out the way/??


----------



## teapot (18 March 2016)

Screens were up to left of flag man - it looed more like Ruby was waving to a bit of ground


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (18 March 2016)

Didn't see it as at work but twitter is full of idiots moaning about not getting refunded bets on poor Long Dog &#128544;


----------



## Wimbles (18 March 2016)

What a shame but at least he's up and seems OK


----------



## Alec Swan (18 March 2016)

The only consolation is that the wonderful Cue Card wasn't injured.  When sorrow and relief hold hands,  it's certainly a mix of emotions!

Alec.


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 March 2016)

teapot said:



			Screens were up to left of flag man - it looed more like Ruby was waving to a bit of ground
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought.

Gutted for Tizzards - CC was a bit dodgy in his jumping early on but looked well up for it as he made his move


----------



## HashRouge (18 March 2016)

Cue Card was just starting to come through when he fell 

Don Cossack is a stunning horse though and he went beautifully


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2016)

Delighted for Gordon Elliott! Glad it wasn't another Mullins/Walsh/Ricci show! A shame  about Cue Card but you have to jump to win!


----------



## scotlass (18 March 2016)

Lovely horse.  Deserved victory.   Always relieved to see Smad Place come home in one piece (despite him being trained by Alan King - one of two people I turn off watching interviews (the other being Davy Russell)) .. did anyone else notice he switches his lead leg to the right fore before every fence?


----------



## Madam Min (18 March 2016)

HashRouge said:



			Cue Card was just starting to come through when he fell 

Don Cossack is a stunning horse though and he went beautifully
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Alec Swan (18 March 2016)

Watching the 'going' of both Cue Card and Don Cossack,  even had CC not fallen I suspect that DC would still have won.  The best horse on the day won the race,  in my opinion.

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 March 2016)

There's another race to come yet,  isn't there? 

Alec.


----------



## PorkChop (18 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			There's another race to come yet,  isn't there? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## forelegs (18 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			There's another race to come yet,  isn't there? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we've got to see if Victoria Pendleton can stay on!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2016)

Don't forget about the Boys race after! Some good young jocks are in that too!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2016)

forelegs said:



			Yes, we've got to see if Victoria Pendleton can stay on!
		
Click to expand...

I give her 6 fences at that speed. Any more bets to be placed?!?


----------



## 9tails (18 March 2016)

I like the attitude of Number 5 behind her.  Leaping about like a young buck.


----------



## HashRouge (18 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Watching the 'going' of both Cue Card and Don Cossack,  even had CC not fallen I suspect that DC would still have won.  The best horse on the day won the race,  in my opinion.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect you're right, though I would have liked to see Cue Card give it his best shot.

Hope VP does okay. I'd like her to stay on and have a nice ride, I think she's done amazingly well.


----------



## be positive (18 March 2016)

EKW said:



			I give her 6 fences at that speed. Any more bets to be placed?!?
		
Click to expand...

5!!!


----------



## millikins (18 March 2016)

Back to Gold Cup, the rider of the other grey appeared to stop riding on the line and lost 4th place, someone will be pretty annoyed about that I'm sure.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2016)

She has been told to hold up out the back and stay out if trouble lol!


----------



## teapot (18 March 2016)

I really hope she gets round!


----------



## teapot (18 March 2016)

Haha get in, well done VP!


----------



## PorkChop (18 March 2016)

Good on that girl


----------



## Wimbles (18 March 2016)

What a good job!


----------



## forelegs (18 March 2016)

I think she did a really good job! 
Still not convinced she should have been there at all but fair play and the horse helped her out a lot by jumping well.


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 March 2016)

Fair play to her - hunting round at the back is good advice to anyone for their first race at Cheltenham, and to get up like that at the finish was fab.


----------



## HashRouge (18 March 2016)

Nice one, she did brilliantly!! I thought she rode that as well as she possibly could be expected to and I'm glad she proved all her naysayers wrong 

Can't believe what she's achieved in a year!

Also, go Nina! Good race for the girls


----------



## be positive (18 March 2016)

She did well, kept out of trouble and let the horse do his job, good for her she certainly exceeded my expectations.


----------



## LCH611 (18 March 2016)

Hope all the doubting Thomases have the grace to acknowledge what a good job she did!


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 March 2016)

HashRouge said:



			Also, go Nina! Good race for the girls 

Click to expand...

Nina's won me plenty of money over the years, she's an excellent example of how strong women can be as jockeys along with Katie Walsh


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2016)

Fair play to the lass, she got round, got some prize money. I didn't watch the race, haven't seen any racing today and unfortunately won't be able to watch my lad but it sounds as though her horse got her out of trouble and brought her home safe. The placing is a massive bonus!

Still not a fan of Nina Carberry though! Never have been, never will be. I remember seeing her get totally jumped out of the saddle by Forrest Gunner all those years ago to be deposited on the floor - twice!


----------



## 9tails (18 March 2016)

She gave him a very good ride, EKW.  Cool, calm and well balanced.


----------



## HashRouge (18 March 2016)

9tails said:



			She gave him a very good ride, EKW.  Cool, calm and well balanced.
		
Click to expand...

Yes she did. It didn't look like the horse needed to get her out of trouble - she didn't get into any from what I could see. Horse did jump beautifully though


----------



## ihatework (18 March 2016)

I was skeptical of the wiseness of putting VP in that position and rather fearful of a bad accident.
I was so pleased to watch a carefully and competently ridden race, well done VP!


----------



## Templebar (18 March 2016)

Thankfully after everything there wasn't much trouble to get into which helped. Fair play for someone to do this and ride with the balance that she did and not interfere with the horse which we have all seen many amateurs and professionals do. It seems wrong that i have read some people want her tried under stewards for not trying and giving her horse the best chance but surely thats no different to what any other rider of her level would do.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 March 2016)

ihatework said:



			I was skeptical of the wiseness of putting VP in that position and rather fearful of a bad accident.
I was so pleased to watch a carefully and competently ridden race, well done VP!
		
Click to expand...

You won't be alone in that!  With another year of experience and if she has further 'schooling',  she may even be competitive.  All credit to the girl,  she done good!  Despite those who wondered at her mount's staying ability,  he finished well,  very well.

Alec.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2016)

My horse is an absolute LEGEND!!!!! Sorry! I don't care about Gold Cups or Champion Hurdles! Not now anyway! The wee dude who terrorized Mullins's string on the gallop yesterday has just come 3rd!


----------



## bonny (18 March 2016)

It's been a brilliant Cheltenham and I'm just sad that it's over till next year. All the right horses won the big races which is how it should be.


----------



## Mariposa (18 March 2016)

EKW said:



			My horse is an absolute LEGEND!!!!! Sorry! I don't care about Gold Cups or Champion Hurdles! Not now anyway! The wee dude who terrorized Mullins's string on the gallop yesterday has just come 3rd!
		
Click to expand...

Woohoo!! Well done!!! 
Something positive after Cue Card. I'm feeling utterly flat.


----------



## bonny (18 March 2016)

Pleased to see that Paul Nicholls has won the last 2 races, hopefully that will help him stay ahead of Mullins for the trainers championship


----------



## teapot (18 March 2016)

Interesting to read that Nina Carberry got a seven day ban for whip use


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2016)

teapot said:



			Interesting to read that Nina Carberry got a seven day ban for whip use
		
Click to expand...

Not surprising. They have different whip rules in Ireland. Over there it is more about the placement of the whip than of the number of times it is actually used. A lot of Irish jocks forget that in the heat of a finish. 

Quite a few jocks got whip bans this week. You can read it all on the BHA site. It's quite interesting reading all of the stewards enquiries!


----------



## teapot (18 March 2016)

It was what I was reading - quite an interesting list from why Ruby was waving at the runners to Nina's whip ban and reports from the vets. Could spend hours reading that site!


----------



## Mariposa (18 March 2016)

Why was Ruby waving out of interest?


----------



## teapot (18 March 2016)

Mariposa said:



			Why was Ruby waving out of interest?
		
Click to expand...

That's what the stewards wanted to know! 

'The Stewards held an enquiry into why Ruby Walsh the rider of LONG DOG, which was injured on the first circuit, causing him to be unseated, was standing waving at the riders on the inside of the track as they approached the second last flight of hurdles. The rider explained that he was ensuring that the riders did not inadvertently by-pass the hurdle on the left hand side and stood there as a precaution. The Stewards noted his explanation but were satisfied that the by-passing procedures had been carried out correctly.'


----------



## HashRouge (18 March 2016)

Is Long Dog okay? I can't seem to find anything :/


----------



## Clodagh (18 March 2016)

I haven't heard for sure but I am positive Longdog is PTS, his legh was flapping.

EKW I just watched your boy, bloody hell what a star! I didn't hear his name hardly at all on the commentary and was just hoping he was safe then whoosh there he was. Brilliant. There may be a wee dram or two in Scotland tonight I think!


----------



## bonny (18 March 2016)

HashRouge said:



			Is Long Dog okay? I can't seem to find anything :/
		
Click to expand...

He broke a leg


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2016)

Clodagh said:



			I haven't heard for sure but I am positive Longdog is PTS, his legh was flapping.

EKW I just watched your boy, bloody hell what a star! I didn't hear his name hardly at all on the commentary and was just hoping he was safe then whoosh there he was. Brilliant. There may be a wee dram or two in Scotland tonight I think!
		
Click to expand...

He loves a scrap so he does!


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (18 March 2016)

And montdragon collapsed and died as well.  So seven gone this year.  Glad to see NC got penalised for her whip use, I thought she looked very heavy handed coming in.  They should take the race off them imo - that might help them remember what country they are riding in and what the rules are.  I only watched it for the VP thing ... Thought she was brilliant but overall the whole experience made me feel pretty sad and sick.


----------



## Orangehorse (18 March 2016)

Well done conections to the placed horse.  Exciting!

Thanks for the pointer to the BHA website.  Very interesting stuff.  Just how do the racecourse authorities find all those lost shoes?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 March 2016)

Orangehorse said:



			Well done conections to the placed horse.  Exciting!

Thanks for the pointer to the BHA website.  Very interesting stuff.  Just how do the racecourse authorities find all those lost shoes?
		
Click to expand...

Vets watch every horse walk in off of the course and note down if a shoe is missing. The ground staff will obviously pick them up when they find them but you wouldn't tell who's was who's out there. 

Same as nosebleeds. If they have bled on the course it will be noted down as they come in. If they don't show til later on back in their boxes then it is up to the trainer whether they inform the stewards or not.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 March 2016)

alliwantforchristmas said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. but overall the whole experience made me feel pretty sad and sick.
		
Click to expand...

For those who find it that uncomfortable,  the answer is simple;  Don't watch.  No one with any sense of feeling could disregard the accidents or the losses,  but without the dreadful lows,  so we can't have the heartening highs.

Alec.


----------



## nervous nelly (18 March 2016)

Can someone tell me what ran too free means please


----------



## bonny (18 March 2016)

nervous nelly said:



			Can someone tell me what ran too free means please
		
Click to expand...

Usually means a horse going too fast at the start of the race, using up too much energy


----------



## nervous nelly (18 March 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Evie91 (18 March 2016)

I was at Cheltenham today - fab day out.
Can anyone update how the fallers got on? I believe Longdog was PTS, what about the others, seemed a fair few fell this year, unfortunately.....


----------



## bonny (18 March 2016)

Evie91 said:



			I was at Cheltenham today - fab day out.
Can anyone update how the fallers got on? I believe Longdog was PTS, what about the others, seemed a fair few fell this year, unfortunately.....
		
Click to expand...

I thought there were fewer fallers than usual, the jumps look a lot easier than they used to.


----------



## Evie91 (18 March 2016)

Probably,  I always enjoy the racing but I do like to know that everyone is ok in the end.


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (18 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			For those who find it that uncomfortable,  the answer is simple;  Don't watch.  No one with any sense of feeling could disregard the accidents or the losses,  but without the dreadful lows,  so we can't have the heartening highs.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

As I said, I normally would not have watched but for the VP publicity.  I appreciated her courage and skill, but Longdog's accident was terrible beforehand, and I was sad to hear of another horse dying after.  Also the whip abuse was pretty obvious and shocking.  I don't watch much racing and I'm certainly not inspired to watch any more ... But I can, thank you, make up my own mind what to look at, and express my opinion afterwards.


----------



## teapot (18 March 2016)

Evie91 said:



			Probably,  I always enjoy the racing but I do like to know that everyone is ok in the end.
		
Click to expand...

Seven deaths in total for the four days sadly. Of those, three were fall related.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 March 2016)

Sweeties please! Not a bother on the wee man! Happy, clever pony!


----------



## Clodagh (19 March 2016)

I hope the yard had some money on EKW, at those odds it would be a real winner! What a pretty head. Where does he go next?


----------



## Evie91 (19 March 2016)

Probably missed it but EKW, who is that handsome chap?!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 March 2016)

His name is Sky Khan and he was 3rd in the boys race at Cheltenham yesterday. 

He goes to Aintree next I think. Cape Cross x Galileo so pretty genes!


----------



## teapot (19 March 2016)

What a lovely lad!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 March 2016)

teapot said:



			What a lovely lad!
		
Click to expand...

Sky is one of the most genuinely funniest, cheekiest horses I have ever had the pleasure of working with! He is a total dude! He played chicken with Willie Mullins string on the gallop on Thursday morning


----------



## Madam Min (19 March 2016)

EKW he's beautiful! Well done!


----------



## Clodagh (19 March 2016)

EKW said:



			His name is Sky Khan and he was 3rd in the boys race at Cheltenham yesterday. 

He goes to Aintree next I think. Cape Cross x Galileo so pretty genes!
		
Click to expand...

And I presume racing over sticks was not what his breeder planned? Well he has done his owners and connections proud.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 March 2016)

Clodagh said:



			And I presume racing over sticks was not what his breeder planned? Well he has done his owners and connections proud.
		
Click to expand...

No she has kept all the fillies and flat races them but even on the flat they aren't as good as this lad was. I have been trying to persuade the boss to take him to America but that's not going to happen lol! So next on my hit list for the summer is Royal Ascot! He is a good/quick ground horse so he will stay in now til the autumn.


----------



## Clodagh (19 March 2016)

Ooo, you will have to buy a hat!


----------



## Alec Swan (20 March 2016)

Don Cossack's home-coming.  A degree of adulation,  and deserved I'd say!

https://www.facebook.com/Channel4Racing/posts/1087615691259543

Alec.


----------



## Evie91 (20 March 2016)

He is beautiful. I'll look forward to following his progress


----------



## LadyGascoyne (20 March 2016)

So lovely to see. Thanks for posting Alec.

Sometimes I feel so disillusioned about the whole racing scene, with its urinating footballers and orange tanned, lip plumped, breast baring females. It just feels like the horses are completely secondary to the event.

And then you see a whole lot of people wrapped up warmly on a cold, grey day, gathered to honour a great horse coming home. Restores your faith a bit.


----------



## bonny (20 March 2016)

LadyGascoyne said:



			So lovely to see. Thanks for posting Alec.

Sometimes I feel so disillusioned about the whole racing scene, with its urinating footballers and orange tanned, lip plumped, breast baring females. It just feels like the horses are completely secondary to the event.

And then you see a whole lot of people wrapped up warmly on a cold, grey day, gathered to honour a great horse coming home. Restores your faith a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Blame the footballers and their obscene lifestyle, not the horseracing ! They are world's apart.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (20 March 2016)

Sorry, I am not blaming the racing for the behavior, if that's how it came across. I can see how it might have.

I realise that they are not "racing people". All I meant was with all the hyped/night club vibes, the ambience changes and I feel like the horses get lost. It's just lovely to see people making the effort to praise the horse.


----------



## teapot (21 March 2016)

LadyGascoyne said:



			So lovely to see. Thanks for posting Alec.

Sometimes I feel so disillusioned about the whole racing scene, with its urinating footballers and orange tanned, lip plumped, breast baring females. It just feels like the horses are completely secondary to the event.
		
Click to expand...

I wrote a strongly worded email to Goodwood last year after attending one of their June evenings, which I have done across the years. We were drug searched on entry, surrounded by people dressed for a cross between clubbing and my big fat gypsy wedding, and not the slighest bit interested in the racing. Someone in their wisdom turned the June evening racing at Goodwood (no better view on a summer's evening I can assure you) into a dj/club night after the last race with the parade ring as a dance floor. 

What used to be a throughly pleasant evening out racing is no longer. I would say that 80% of those there that night were there for the dj, and wouldn't have seen a horse...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 March 2016)

teapot said:



			I wrote a strongly worded email to Goodwood last year after attending one of their June evenings, which I have done across the years. We were drug searched on entry, surrounded by people dressed for a cross between clubbing and my big fat gypsy wedding, and not the slighest bit interested in the racing. Someone in their wisdom turned the June evening racing at Goodwood (no better view on a summer's evening I can assure you) into a dj/club night after the last race with the parade ring as a dance floor. 

What used to be a throughly pleasant evening out racing is no longer. I would say that 80% of those there that night were there for the dj, and wouldn't have seen a horse...
		
Click to expand...

A lot of courses are doing this now. It is a great money spinner. Get people in for the after show. Who cares if they watch the racing or not as they have paid over the odds for the ticket already. It is a sad state of affairs but racecourses need to do what they must to bring the money in to keep them going.


----------



## teapot (21 March 2016)

EKW said:



			A lot of courses are doing this now. It is a great money spinner. Get people in for the after show. Who cares if they watch the racing or not as they have paid over the odds for the ticket already. It is a sad state of affairs but racecourses need to do what they must to bring the money in to keep them going.
		
Click to expand...

Yup and for most courses I appreciate that the racing is their own way of staying afloat. Goodwood really does not have that problem and if they wanted to put on a club night they could do it anywhere on the estate, sell overpriced tickets and not ruin an evening's racing.


----------



## Mariposa (21 March 2016)

Well what a come down after a great week's racing - I am in a decline.

Roll on Aintree in 3 weeks!


----------

